# Jobseekers Benefit disqualification period??



## alittlehelp (24 Mar 2010)

I was made redundant in April of last year after 19 years of continuous service with the same company.  In my first meeting with Social Welfare the clerk informed me that my Jobseekers Benefit would be delayed by 9 weeks due to the size of my redundancy payment. However he said that the 9 weeks would be added onto the end, I questioned this and he said that you are entitled to 52 weeks of Jobseekers Benefit.  Today I talked to SW and the lady said that my Benefit will end in 5 weeks time ie 43 weeks.  Can anybody clarify wether  I should get 52 weeks benefit in total or 52-9 ie 43 weeks benefit.

Thanks. F.


----------



## Welfarite (24 Mar 2010)

Its 43 weeks benefit. Quote form www.welfare.ie: 'The period of disqualification is treated as if JB was paid throughout, i.e., the cumulative total of days of JB paid is continued for the duration of the disqualification. This means in effect that the maximum duration of JB entitlement for a person who has been disqualified for a period is 312/234 days less the period of the disqualification i.e. Disqualified for 3 weeks = 18 days payment starts on day 19.'


----------



## alittlehelp (25 Mar 2010)

Thanks Welfarite, do you know if this changed or was the original clerk incorrect when he made that statement.


----------



## Welfarite (25 Mar 2010)

The original clerk was wrong, I'd say. Pribably a 'new recruit' drafted in when the LR exploded!


----------

